# Cat Tree



## debodun (Sep 16, 2018)

I though this would be snapped up, but after posting it for sale on Craig's List and several Facebook local sale pages, I haven't had one nibble. I even asked around in church today and the first thing everyone said was "How big is it?" When I told them, most lost interest. Two people came to look at it after church. One said he would have taken it if he had a vehicle big enough for it to fit in. The woman said she wouldn't have that filthy thing in her house. It is a little dusty because I've been storing flowerpots, gardening tools and potting soil on it. And if you're going to ask, it's 62" tall, 37" long and 24" wide.


----------



## IKE (Sep 16, 2018)

It's seen better days......throw it away.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2018)

IKE said:


> It's seen better days......throw it away.



Indeed.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 16, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Indeed.


  Put it outside and put free on it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2018)

I agree it has seen its day. 





terry123 said:


> Put it outside and put free on it.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2018)

If no one takes it for free, please don't burden a charity with throwing it out on your behalf.  Their trash bills are ridiculously high because of all the non-saleable items sent their way.  

A friend who managed a charity thrift store once told me, "One man's trash is rarely another man's treasure.  It's pretty much guaranteed to be the the next man's trash, too.  If an item's condition is such that you wouldn't wear it proudly or prominently display it in your living room, what makes you think that someone else would want to?"  

I've used that guideline ever since.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 16, 2018)

Good advice Starsong.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

Snapped up? Oh Deb, noooo.... you Jokester!


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Put it outside and put free on it.



Better yet, put it outside with a $25 price tag on it.  Guaranteed someone will steal it if they think it's worth something.


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2018)

I vacuumed it and took another photo and re-posted it on the local Facebook online garage sale group. I got 5 inquiries! Can people be that fussy?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> I vacuumed it and took another photo and re-posted it on the local Facebook online garage sale group. I got 5 inquiries! Can people be that fussy?
> 
> View attachment 56744



Deb, 

I'm curious after all the work you've gone to how much do you expect to get for your cat condo?


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> I'm curious after all the work you've gone to how much do you expect to get for your cat condo?



I was asking $25.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> I vacuumed it and took another photo and re-posted it on the local Facebook online garage sale group. I got 5 inquiries! Can people be that fussy?
> 
> View attachment 56744



Deb. You, of all people on this forum, KNOW probably more than any of us, just how fussy people can be. 
I’d get frustrated also if I kept collecting this stuff, putting time & effort into it and in the end it didn’t  pan out. 
Surely you must be getting frustrated by now?

Does it smell like cats?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2018)

And out of the five inquiries did anyone bite @ $25?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> I was asking $25.



You are much more devoted to the game than I am!

I'm just too lazy to do all of the work involved to clean it up, photograph it, list it, answer the inquiries, deal with the lookers and the no-shows for that kind of return.

Good luck!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2018)

Would you accept $20? 
It doesn’t seem like a lot considering all the work you
have done but you definitely are determined. 
I admire your commitment. 
Its not something I could do.


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2018)

No one has followed through yet. All I'm getting are PMs asking if it is still available. Why would they ask if they aren't going to follow through?


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> You are much more devoted to the game than I am!
> 
> I'm just too lazy to do all of the work involved to clean it up, photograph it, list it, answer the inquiries, deal with the lookers and the no-shows for that kind of return.



This is nothing compared to what I've been through with my parents house (now mine).


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2018)

SOLD! Got my asking price, too and no dickering. A woman and her husband came and he took it apart so it would fit in their car. I pity them trying to get it back together. It took him a while to disassemble it.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

Good stuff. :clap:


----------

